# Buds still small?



## yungstoney (Oct 13, 2018)

I am the biggest noob possible when it comes to growing weed, so basically we planted a seed outdoors late june-early july somewhere in between. My question is, the buds still arent done growing, half of the plant still has baby buds and the other half has decently bigger buds. ill insert a picture. With cold weather approaching, will we have enough time to finish growing the plant? if not what are our options? 







 The first picture is our bigger buds and the second picture are the buds that arent growing very much. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 13, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, first of all the color and texture of your leaves look great! Congratulations 

 When you say "we planted a seed outdoors" im led to believe its in the ground? I've never moved one but it may be possible? Do you have a warm place inside with a light to finish this one? If not can you slap a little greenhouse together around this plant? With out heat your gonna be roughly 10 deg. Warmer than ambient.

Or simply go long as you can and whack it. Call it a good experience and start earlier next time.


----------



## yungstoney (Oct 13, 2018)

Alasgun said:


> Welcome to the forum, first of all the color and texture of your leaves look great! Congratulations
> 
> When you say "we planted a seed outdoors" im led to believe its in the ground? I've never moved one but it may be possible? Do you have a warm place inside with a light to finish this one? If not can you slap a little greenhouse together around this plant? With out heat your gonna be roughly 10 deg. Warmer than ambient.
> 
> Or simply go long as you can and whack it. Call it a good experience and start earlier next time.


Thanks for the reply! yes its in the ground unfortunately theres not enough room around the plant to form a green house and its already about 7 feet tall maybe a little taller so im terrified to try transfering it to a pot, i dont want to cut the roots! So far the weather has been okay, im just nervous for the next couple weeks. is there any way i could speed up the growth of the buds in the last couple weeks?


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 13, 2018)

Theres a number of things folks use to fill out buds such as mollasses, bud swell, etc. i dont believe any of them will speed growth though. Especially if its starting to cool down. If that plants 7 feet tall, you might be surprised at the yeild, even if some of its immature.

If you have a little room on the back side of the plant, some black roofing paper or a piece of a dark colored tarp will warm things up a bit and possibly gain you a little time?

Hope the weather holds for you!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2018)

No, there is no way to speed up flowering/budding.  About your only option is to let them go as long as you can.  What do your upcoming temps look like?  You can cover your plant with a sheet or something similar to help prevent freezing.  Plants can, however, take a light freeze with no problems.   I am hoping that I can let some of mine go another week or 10 days.  I have 25 predicted Sun night and 30 predicted Mon night...I will be covering my plants.


----------

